# Remove 'Deny Everyone' Permission for folders



## Mysoteric (Oct 5, 2007)

I have no idea how/why I did this, but it appears that I set the permissions on a folder to allow full control to the domain admin, but to deny full control to Everyone. I guess I thought that the Admin would still be able to go in and modify the folder and/or the permissions, but now it won't let me. Any ideas how I can remove that Everyone group? Thanks!


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

If you log on to the server as administrator (physically log on, do not remote to it). Go to said fold and give full control back to everyone.

If you are able to give full control back to everyone the best way to restrict access is to set which group members can access it.

Check out this KB Article http://support.microsoft.com/kb/308418


----------

